# nem szabad/tilos



## SReynolds

Az alábbi feladatot egy, a magyart idegen nyelvként tanulóknak szánt feladatsorban láttam:

_______ felszállni a járművekre olyan tárgyakkal, amelyek az utasok testi épségét veszélyeztetik._

A feladatlapban az alábbi lehetőségek közül kell választani:

_nem szabad, tilos, lehet, kell_

A javítókulcs csak a _nem szabad_-ot fogadja el helyes válasznak. Habár az első gondolatom nekem is ez volt, utána rájöttem, hogy a _tilos_ is jó lehetne. Mit gondoltok? Ha csak a _nem szabad_ jó, meg tudnátok mondani, hogy miért?


----------



## Encolpius

nekem az első gondolatom a tilos volt


----------



## Zsanna

Nyelvtanilag szerintem mindkettő jó (pl. nem kell szórendet változtatni miattuk), a különbség a tiltás erősségében van elsősorban.
Az igazi indokot nem tudom, de arra gondolok, hogy a járművek üzemeltetői esetleg nem olyan jellegű hatóságok, akik tilthatnának dolgokat (jogilag) vagy pedig ez politikailag korrektebb megfogalmazás. 
Bár az biztos, hogy a tilos sokkal fontosabb dolgokat szokott kizárni, olyasmiket, amik emberek életét fenyegetik.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, pl. babakocsi .... TV2 Tények riport...meg lehet nézni
Sok link van "tilos felszállni" kifejezéssel


----------



## Zsanna

Nem láttam a műsort, de azt észrevettem, hogy mostanában sokkal kevesebbet látni a _tilos_t, mint mondjuk 30 éve. Mintha ez is a régi idők része lenne, hogy "minden meg volt tiltva".


----------



## francisgranada

Ha nem diplomaták számára készült az idézett neyelvkönyv, akkor biztosan jó a _tilos _is.


----------



## Encolpius

Újra elolvastam a mondatot, szerintem megkérdezhetné a nyelvtanuló, hogy "és a szövegkörnyezet?"  (legtöbb nyelvvizsga, szerintem, úgy is hülyeség) 
El tudok képzelni egy helyzetet: .......felszállni a buszra, járműre, stb ...de többes számban? Miféle járművekre? Hol a fenében lehet egy ilyen felirat!!??? Ha egyáltalán feliratról van szó.


----------



## SReynolds

Azt tudom, hogy a némettel és az orosszal erősen meggyűlik a bajom pont ez miatt. A nyelvvizsgák meg nem igazán érdekelnek, mert szerintem is hülyeség az egész koncepció.

Egyébként ránézésre szerintem ez valamiféle szabályzat lehet, mint amit pl. a BKV kirak a buszokra/metrókra/villamosokra.


----------



## francisgranada

Lett légyen bármi is az oka, hogy pont ilyen "fantasztikus" mondatot raktak a feladatok közé, nyelvi szempontból biztosan jó a _tilos _is.  Nincs tapasztalatom a nyelvvizsgákkal - szoktak több választ is helyesnek tartani, vagy mindig csak egyet (ami szerintük a "legjobb")?


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem elég nagy a tapasztalatom - bár nem magyar tesztekkel - és a poén pont abban állhat (a teszt szintjétől függően), hogy miután kizártuk a nyelvtanilag nem stimmelő válaszlehetőségeket, még mindig maradjon legalább egy pár, amiből finomabb "hangolású" ok miatt esik ki az egyik. Ezért gondolom, hogy a tilos azért eshet ki, mert szigorúbb tiltásoknál "jogos" a használata igazán. 
Attól, hogy az eredeti beszélők használnak egy kifejezést, még nem biztos, hogy az akadémiai megközelítésből is helyesnek számít.


----------



## SReynolds

Nem tudom, én nem vagyok meggyőzve, szerintem egyszerűen egy hiba a feladatlapban. A probléma ott van, hogy igazából nem is tartozik hozzá semmiféle magyarázat/leírás, ami elmagyarázná esetleg, hogy miért nem elfogadható mindkét lehetőség.


----------



## francisgranada

SReynolds said:


> Nem tudom, én nem vagyok meggyőzve, szerintem egyszerűen egy hiba a feladatlapban ...


... vagy következetlenség. Még az jut eszembe, hogy esetleg a _tilos _esetében _a _mondat végén felkiáltójelnek kellene lennie (bár én ilyen szabályról nem tudok).


----------



## Zsanna

Ez mostmár nagyon _off_ kezd lenni, szóval röviden: a tilost tartalmazó mondatok után nem kell automatikusan a felkiáltójel, mert leírhatom, hogy valami tiltott egy kijelentő mondatban is (A mobiltelefon használata tilos a kórház területén.) vagy felszólíthatok, figyelmeztethetek mindenkit erről (A mobiltelefon használata tilos a kórház területén!) és általában valami szankcióval jár, ha valaki ennek nem engedelmeskedik.


----------

